# How to keep humidity high



## Bubbs (May 31, 2007)

Hi, 
I'm having with great difficulty in keeping the humidity up in my emerse culture. My plants are all potted and is setup in a large foam box that is left outdoor. I have tried to fully cover the box with plastic wrap and although condensation does apear on the wrap, the plant leaves are all dry. I've tried attaching a sprinkler to my pump but that completely drenches some of the plants and leaves others dry still. The setup has a 70% shade cloth covering so that the box doesn't recieve too much sunlight. Also beacuse the box is fully covered with wrap without any ventalation the temperature reaches above 35 some times on hot days. Is there any suggestion anyone can offer me in regards to keeping humidity up? or what have I done wrong?


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

The plant leaves wll be dry in an emersed set up. In my grow chamber using seed starting humidity domes and in my emersed aquariums, the only moisture on the leaves is condensation that drips off the lids. The plants stand in about 2-5 cm of water. My humidty typically runs between 70 and 90 percent.

Get an inexpensive temp/humidty sensor to put in your box to monitor the humidity.
http://www.ambientweather.com/sp91551.html

Cheers.
Jim


----------

